# Hacked?



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Right I have firewalls on my router, firewalls on my computer, I regularly change my passwords etc etc. 
I do my best to protect my PC, Data etc. 
Today I had a text from the GF saying somone else was on my PC? Thats impossible, nobody else was home!
I got home and my PC's been switched off, all my msn settings have been altered etc. 
When I was switching on my PC I had a Black screen with white writing giving me sevel options and said the PC had been shut down to protect Data??

Can anyone help me or give advice on the situation please?
Being well into IT I assumed I've done all I can, but obviously I havent?

Bailes.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

PC switched off could be for any number of reasons - blue screen, overheating, disk failiure whatever. That does tie in better with the pc bootup screen, probably been shutdown for some event rather than it being hacked as Windows has no concept of how to deal with such an event without other software.
First thing I would do would be looking at the Event Logs to see if you can figure out what went on rather than the somewhat cryptic "someone else on the pc" as this is not really giving anyone any clues factually as to what went on.
Does that mean - it's been left switched on when you left and your GF has taken that to mean its someone on it? Was the mouse moving about or typing etc going on of it's own accord? Not just an advert popup/spam/malware which "looks" like someone is in your PC and had a big buy our product to sort it thing?
What firewall you use on your local PC? Is it a proper one? Is it switched on/up to date?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Right I'm actually logged onto msn now. I've just checked and there is only ONE person logged onto my account! Me! Yet someone is definatley talking to people and my status keeps changing


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Seems to be at odds with how MSN works. If I log into MSN and I am signed in elsewhere it will sign you out of the other session as you can only have one connection to MSN's servers at a time on the same account. 
You can polygamy on it, but it's only from the same machine IIRC.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Recently MSN has allowed connections to MSN from more than one PC. This comes up ontop of your MSN window says "You are signed on 2 PC's".

Checked all event logs, chat logs etc etc and theres no evidence of anyone being on my machine. 
I switched the machine off and reset the router and the GF said people were still logging into my msn so I don't think it's an issue with the PC. Just someone on my MSN account. Changed my secret password and passwords now. If it happens again I'm going to throw the machien out the window cause I have no idea how anyone can get in!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Change your passwords and do a scan for viruses and malware.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Nobody will have got in by "hacking" you as such (I'm assuming you don't have any port forwarding or anything unusual configured on your router).

It could be a password stealing trojan or, well, pretty much anything tbh - run a few antivirus scans and see if they uncover anything, change all your passwords, and if you still don't feel comfortable get your Windows CD and nuke the thing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

It's happened again? What I've noticed though is the person can only talk to a person who's convo is already open? :wall:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd say there's a trojan on your PC which is capturing your past, current and future passwords.

Download MBAM, boot in to safe mode, run a deep scan, remove any objects found.

99% chance that'll stop it 

S


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Bailes said:


> It's happened again? What I've noticed though is the person can only talk to a person who's convo is already open? :wall:


Respectfully, have you done any of the things that everyone who replied to your original post has suggested that you do?

If so, which?


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Sounds like you have one of them MSN virus, do a search on google on how to remove them, they can be a bit tricky.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Theres no evidence of anything on my PC. No history, no viruses, anything!
It's not an 'msn virus' as the person is actually talking to me and knows personal info :wall:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Change your password.

Whats the 'person' saying exactly?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Just talking to ex's about how I want to be with them all the time, and telling my current GF shes a C**T etc. It's obviously someone I know.
I've changed all my passwords, including my secret password.
If two people are signed into one msn account it says at the top, but theres nothing! No evidence at all


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Have you reported it to MSN? Via the help, report abuse? Your GF should do the same if she is having that kinda language used about her.

Hth

Tony


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Change your email password. If they have that then they could just get your new one again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

I've changed all the passwords. And my secret password, and the GF said someones gotten onto her msn and doing them same. I'l report it to MSN and see what they come back with. I'm at a loss and usually pretty good abotu these things. I'd say remote access, but it can't be for several reasons. I'd say there logged onto my account, but theres no evidence of this etc etc


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You've not got split personality have you and it's being you all along!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

iNext time it happens I'l take a print screen to show you exactly what happens. There might be something in my history, I'l see if I can find it now. I have just reported it to Microsoft and see if they come back to me.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

thats really strange, so they're tapping into your conversations aswell as starting new ones???


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

No, there only able to talk on the convo's I already have open. My PC was locked while they were talking to Becca in the first screenshot. The Convo was open but the PC was locked.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Can you put up a list of everything thats running in the background.

(Process's in task manager)


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Could anyone have installed a back door into your PC? i.e. has anyone had physical access to it? Do you know any IT geeks?

I still think it might be a virus.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

It's not a virus.

Someones either got access to your MSN account or PC.

List your AV too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Avast, and only the GF goes to my PC?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i blame mason bailes


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Bailes said:


> Avast, and only the GF goes to my PC?


Can you list services?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

justina3 said:


> i blame mason bailes


I don't? He's usually pretty tidy with me, actually compliments me on my car?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Still happening. I've used Avast Thorough scans, McAfe Stinger, change all my passwords and secret info time and time again


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Do as ardandy has asked then and one of us might be able to help, if you dont know how then just say.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Doing it now. It's a massive list though!


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

or better still download HijackThis and do a "System scan only" and post it up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Nothing looks dodgy TBH.

Next step. There's just a few options.

1, Someones logging into your MSN account elsewhere. (Seems unlikely after changing password.
2, Someones taking control of your PC and using yours.



Q1, Does this only happen when you're logged into MSN?
Q2, Do you have a logon password on your computer? (If so change it, if not add one).
Q3, Does anyone else share your internet connection?
Q4, Did you change your Wireless password on your router as well? (If not, do. Also change the password on your router if poss).


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

When it started happening I put a logon password on my PC.
I've changed all my passwords on msn, also my alternate email and secret information.
Only people who use my internet are people in the house. 
I've just changed the Wi-Fi passwords.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Does this only happen when you're logged into MSN or when your PC is off does it carry on?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

I thought it was only when I was online but last night I logged off and a few mates text me saying I was still online and my name changed on there.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Can you change your password on a different PC? As in your email pass, THEN your MSN one?

That should rule out PC infection.

Maybe someone has a keylogger on their? Does it sound like someone you know from what they're saying?

Try hijackthis as stated as well.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

At this point I wouldn't **** about doing anything with your PC other than wiping it completely and then once it's wiped changing all of your passwords.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm stubbon and don't see why I should have too though :lol:


----------



## Lloydie (Jun 4, 2010)

Like someone posted on the other page download and run Highjackthis HJT LINK.

Once you have ran it post the results on to here for us to have a look.

Also what Operating system are you running?


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Still got the problem?


----------

